# Is this a Real copy?



## unholywar23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Was wondering if this windows 7 is a real copy based on the picture. I have 2 different ones.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 22, 2011)

Check this out


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2011)

call microsoft and ask


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't believe you will be able to tell without openning it and looking at the actual COA.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 22, 2011)

yea you gotta call em but that ingram micro sticker usually pops up on fakes


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2011)

KainXS said:


> yea you gotta call em but that ingram micro sticker usually pops up on fakes



the SKU on the ingram sticker screams ebay fake...


----------



## unholywar23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why does the SKU matter? Whats wrong with it


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 22, 2011)

sku GLC-00181 Windows 7 Ultimate Full Version (DVD format, retail stores)
sku GLC-00182 Windows 7 Ultimate Full Version (DVD format, on-line stores)

so the sku's show nothing, unless these are on the same box then u have some conflicting info..


the one that says made in the usa looks fishy.. its lacking alot of info.
http://www.microsoft.com/howtotell/...5-bcd6-abfee19961df&method=oem&displaylang=en


----------



## cdawall (Feb 22, 2011)

unholywar23 said:


> Why does the SKU matter? Whats wrong with it





ShiBDiB said:


> sku GLC-00181 Windows 7 Ultimate Full Version (DVD format, retail stores)
> sku GLC-00182 Windows 7 Ultimate Full Version (DVD format, on-line stores)
> 
> so the sku's show nothing, unless these are on the same box then u have some conflicting info..
> ...



google'd 852091102 and the dirst thing that popped up was an ebay scam


----------



## hellrazor (Feb 22, 2011)

Love your name, dude. Aside from that I have nothing meaningful to add to this thread, I don't mess with Windows 7.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

quite likely a fake.


----------



## unholywar23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay you say fake but are there any reasons as to why it is a fake.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

unholywar23 said:


> Okay you say fake but are there any reasons as to why it is a fake.



for one, you yourself posted the images here. you wouldnt have done that if you didnt doubt it.


for two, what cdawall said a few posts up. google shows reports of those disks being fake.


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2011)

As lots of posters here have said, this is a fake.

If you're still unsure however, it doesn't hurt to call Microsoft up and ask. They are quite helpful to people who check, as they want to nail the people that are selling counterfeit software, not the poor sods who got duped. You may even get a genuine copy as a thankyou gift, if you're lucky.

Start by clicking the link that ShiBDiB posted.


----------

